# 58 Fully Vaccinated New Jersey Residents Have Died From COVID



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)

According to our governor Phil Murphy. And for the week ending August 8, 2021 there were 1,397 breakthrough infections. I just checked the State of N.J. website but couldn't find more updated stats.
https://www.ibtimes.com/58-fully-vaccinated-people-have-died-covid-19-new-jersey-3279590


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 22, 2021)

58? wow.  Of course, the total Covid deaths for NJ is 27,240


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> According to our governor Phil Murphy. And for the week ending August 8, 2021 there were 1,397 breakthrough infections. I just checked the State of N.J. website but couldn't find more updated stats.
> https://www.ibtimes.com/58-fully-vaccinated-people-have-died-covid-19-new-jersey-3279590


The number of breakthroughs and resulting deaths are slowly rising.


----------



## win231 (Sep 22, 2021)

https://drugsandwellness.com/drugs/cancer/do-pharmaceutical-companies-hide-data/

_"Many may not actually know this, but (for the most part) drug companies pay for all the legwork themselves. Their funding covers the researchers, running the experiments, designing, and analyzing the clinical trials themselves.
The data from clinical trials is indispensable when it comes to approving medicines and discovering treatments. Because of this, the realm of leniency is wide open for pharma giants. It allows drug companies to fake study results and even hide significantly dangerous side effects. Once they’ve passed these obstacles, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approves their drug and allows it onto the market." _

https://www.drugwatch.com/news/2016/10/21/fda-allows-hidden-adverse-effects/


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 22, 2021)

*CDC study: Unvaccinated 11 times more likely to die from COVID*
By CNN COM WIRE SERVICE: 10 SEP 21 02:19 ET
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2021/0...nated-11-times-more-likely-to-die-from-covid/

(excerpts)
(CNN) — People who are not vaccinated against Covid-19 were 11 times more likely to die of the disease and 10 times more likely to be hospitalized with the disease, a study published on Friday by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention shows.

The study looked at 600,000 Covid-19 cases in 13 states from April through mid-July.

“The bottom line is this: We have the scientific tools we need to turn the corner on this pandemic. Vaccination works and will protect us from the severe complications of Covid-19,” CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said Friday. Citing the study, Walensky said those who were unvaccinated were about four and a half times more likely to get Covid-19.

... The CDC analyzed thousands of Covid-19 hospitalizations among adults in nine states between June and August, beginning on the date the Delta variant accounted for more than half of sequenced cases in the state.

The Moderna vaccine was the most effective in reducing hospitalization, the study found. Among all ages, the Moderna vaccine had a 95% effectiveness, while the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine had an 80% effectiveness and the Johnson & Johnson vaccine had a 60% effectiveness.

Overall, vaccine effectiveness was lower among those age 75 and older, “which had not been observed previously” in this sample network. The study found vaccine effectiveness overall to be 89% among adults under the age of 75, but 76% among those age 75 and older.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 22, 2021)

No vaccine is 100% effective. It has been repeatedly shown, however, that getting vaccinated generally enables a person to better fight COVID, even the Delta version.

As has also been repeatedly pointed out, you are _*11 times more likely to die *_if unvaccinated, than if you are fully vaccinated.

It does NOT say that you will NEVER die from COVID - especially if you have co-morbidities, which many elderly do.

I certainly have several co-morbidities, and I'd guess that most of the participants on Seniorforums also do!


----------



## win231 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> No vaccine is 100% effective. It has been repeatedly shown, however, that getting vaccinated generally enables a person to better fight COVID, even the Delta version.
> 
> As has also been repeatedly pointed out, you are _*11 times more likely to die *_if unvaccinated, than if you are fully vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Depends on who pointed out that magic *"11"* figure & how they arrived at it.
_"As has also been repeatedly pointed out"_ doesn't mean anything......much like a litigant handing the judge a piece of paper that says,
_"I'm telling the truth."_


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> Depends on who pointed out that magic *"11"* figure & how they arrived at it.
> _"As has also been repeatedly pointed out"_ doesn't mean anything......much like a litigant handing the judge a piece of paper that says,
> _"I'm telling the truth."_


If the unvaccinated are 11 times more likely to die   then why is it the fully vaccinated are dying?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2021)

The article doesn't say anything about those 58 that died except that they were vaccinated.  I wonder how old they were and if they had underlying conditions such as COPD or other serious illnesses.  I have also heard in the past that sometimes they say people died of Covid when they had other conditions that they died of.  I really wish they would be more specific in these reports as the unknown can cause a lot of unwarranted fears among many people.


----------



## Mike (Sep 23, 2021)

It makes me wonder how vaccine if any at all was
in the injections of those who died!!!!!

Mike.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 23, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> The number of breakthroughs and resulting deaths are slowly rising.


the number of vaccinated is slowly rising and breakthroughs only occur in the vaccinated. deaths among the vaccinated are much less than among the unvaccinated. again the numbers of vaccinated is increasing so deaths are slowly increasing.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 23, 2021)

suds00 said:


> the number of vaccinated is slowly rising and breakthroughs only occur in the vaccinated. deaths among the vaccinated are much less than among the unvaccinated. again the numbers of vaccinated is increasing so deaths are slowly increasing.


At some point, once the unvaxxed die off, by definition, all covid deaths will be among the fully vaxxed.  The death rates will be greatly reduced, which is the whole point.  And as science evolves, we may be able to have covid as rare as polio.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 23, 2021)

These Covid statistics never show the patients/victims health history....which is understandable, due to the high number of cases.  If/when this virus begins to slow down, perhaps the CDC will be able to better track the data, and give us a better idea of who is at a greater risk.  

Age is certainly a factor, as are many existing health issues.  I suspect that Obesity factors into the risks, as does COPD/smoking.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> The number of breakthroughs and resulting deaths are slowly rising.



Ah, good old "lies, damn lies, and statistics."  (Sigh).

Let's say there are one million people vaccinated in this country in a given month. Of those, 100 get breakthrough cases, nearly all of them mild. One person dies of the breakthrough, possibly due to other medical conditions.

The next month. another million get vaccinated.  Another 100 breakthrough cases, another death. So now, out of 2 million vaccinated people who are protected from the disease, a tiny number still get breakthrough cases, and an even tinier number (one) dies.

So we have a 100% increase in deaths from the vaccine, from one to two.  And 2 million people are just fine.


----------



## win231 (Sep 23, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> The article doesn't say anything about those 58 that died except that they were vaccinated.  I wonder how old they were and if they had underlying conditions such as COPD or other serious illnesses.  I have also heard in the past that sometimes they say people died of Covid when they had other conditions that they died of.  I really wish they would be more specific in these reports as the unknown can cause a lot of unwarranted fears among many people.


It's known as "Lying by Omission."  And it not only causes unwarranted fears; it also causes distrust.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 23, 2021)

chic said:


> If the unvaccinated are 11 times more likely to die   then why is it the fully vaccinated are dying?
> 
> View attachment 185224


I suggest reviewing  high school math. Especially proportions and statistics.  Then toss in the fact that older people who are much more vulnerable to the virus are disproportionately represented among the vaccinated.    You will find that when you account for all the factors, the non vaccinated are perishing at a much higher rate. *Think deaths per 100,000 people. *Not just raw numbers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> https://drugsandwellness.com/drugs/cancer/do-pharmaceutical-companies-hide-data/
> 
> _"Many may not actually know this, but (for the most part) drug companies pay for all the legwork themselves. Their funding covers the researchers, running the experiments, designing, and analyzing the clinical trials themselves.
> The data from clinical trials is indispensable when it comes to approving medicines and discovering treatments. Because of this, the realm of leniency is wide open for pharma giants. It allows drug companies to fake study results and even hide significantly dangerous side effects. Once they’ve passed these obstacles, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approves their drug and allows it onto the market." _
> ...


There have been too many instances that caused me to believe (even before COVID) that the FDA does not have our backs! Many of those involved the food products and additives they approved. Big Pharma is very powerful. I didn't realize how much until my husband and I were chilling in the park one day...in the car, listening to a broadcast by Dr. Gary Null, PHD. He spoke about how doctors are influenced to prescribe (and in some cases over prescribe) drugs. He mentioned the incentives that are given and  how powerful these big drug companies are. That was many years ago before I became aware of the term Big Pharma.

Any studies being paid for by the pharmaceutical companies are automatically suspect IMO.

@Lethe200  The vaccines work for some but apparently from the number of breakthrough cases being reported, they are not protecting everyone from COVID.  Do they protect against severe symptoms and hospitalization, probably most of the time but again, not always.
My ex-DIL, honorary daughter (HD) and mother of two of my grandchildren, got COVID a couple of months ago. She didn't have to be hospitalized, nor was she severely ill. She thought she had a cold but found out it was COVID because she was notified by the school, where she's an administrator, that she had been exposed there. She quarantined herself in her room and my grandchildren did not get it.  Shortly after COVID broke, her mother got infected. She too was never hospitalized and was nearly asymptomatic.

My son reposted a Tik Tok video of Dr. Fauci saying one of the best things to do is take good care of yourself, eat properly, exercise, take your vitamins (sic). I would suspect it might be fake except for I saw him say the same thing when he was being interviewed on a news broadcast last year. The question we had was...why didn't he say this before touting the vaccine? My HD told me that the nurse advised her to take vitamin D and zinc when telling her how to manage her COVID infection. So far she has not suffered any adverse effects nor has her mother. I mentioned that my current DIL's sister who has some strange illness where allergies to all types of things could happen at anytime, was advised not to be vaccinated. She got COVID but her hospital stay was only two days, no ventilator needed.

@Mike _"It makes me wonder how vaccine if any at all was in the injections of those who died!!!!!"_
I wondered the same thing. Or if there was something wrong with the batch that N.J. received but different parts of the state may not have gotten the same batches.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 25, 2021)

no vaccine is 100% effective. the pandemic will be severely curtailed when most get vaccinated or ,in the alternative, most get covid-19 and develope antibodies[which aren't  permanent and would require an eventual booster] .we will then approach "herd immunity".


----------



## suds00 (Sep 25, 2021)

the government is paying for the vaccine which is free to the general public .the drug companies are not paying doctors to prescribe it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> The number of breakthroughs and resulting deaths are slowly rising.


I am sure it is, the important question is why?

More people vaccinated for longer, but infection rate stable?
Vaccine effectiveness wearing off with time?
If that is true, how long does it take?
And why?  

Does a booster help?


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> There have been too many instances that caused me to believe (even before COVID) that the FDA does not have our backs! Many of those involved the food products and additives they approved. Big Pharma is very powerful. I didn't realize how much until my husband and I were chilling in the park one day...in the car, listening to a broadcast by Dr. Gary Null, PHD. He spoke about how doctors are influenced to prescribe (and in some cases over prescribe) drugs. He mentioned the incentives that are given and  how powerful these big drug companies are. That was many years ago before I became aware of the term Big Pharma.
> 
> Any studies being paid for by the pharmaceutical companies are automatically suspect IMO.
> 
> ...


I saw that Dr. F video too. How things have changed! Now mentioning such things is taboo censored and will label you a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2021)

chic said:


> I saw that Dr. F video too. How things have changed! Now mentioning such things is taboo censored and will labor you a conspiracy theorist.


ROFLOL - "Dr. F."


----------

